# YUCK! Snow!



## Alix (Oct 28, 2006)

OK, for all you snow lovers out there. Here is what I woke up to this morning. Guess winter is here for good now. I was sort of hoping it would hold off until after Halloween.


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 28, 2006)

wow! you lucky dog! if you don`t want it, feel free to send it in this Direction! )))
I love the Snow (probably the result of spending most of my formative years in Canada).
Gimme Gimme Gimme!


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 28, 2006)

It looks beautiful from here.   

We're going into the 70s this afternoon...I may wear a sweater.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 28, 2006)

I was just griping that it is getting a little too chilly for shorts today...

I would like an experience of white christmas which I have never had, but white halloween, umm....


----------



## jkath (Oct 28, 2006)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> Gimme Gimme Gimme!


 
yeah! Me too!

You can trade me for my weather. We're supposed to hit 87 today.


----------



## Alix (Oct 28, 2006)

If you want the snow, come on up. Oh, and bring your shovels, snow tires and some road salt too please. The temp is going to hover around 0 (30F) today so that means it will be *really* fantastic driving conditions. 

LMAO at those of you wanting the snow, methinks after 6 months of it you might change your mind! I'm not really that upset with it. Just sort of sad that winter is here already. Fall was really lovely this year and I was enjoying it.


----------



## jkath (Oct 28, 2006)

I love winter. I love to be freezing cold. I detest anything over 65 degrees. I don't care for the beach. I like pine trees. What the heck am I doing in SoCal??


----------



## attie (Oct 28, 2006)

Lucky you, never seen snow. Our pre-monsoon Northerly winds started yesterday and the temp. jumped up to 32C as quick as a flash, air conditioning time for us now.


----------



## Alix (Oct 28, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> I love winter. I love to be freezing cold. I detest anything over 65 degrees. I don't care for the beach. I like pine trees. What the heck am I doing in SoCal??


 
Darn fine question. I'm not sure I believe you though since your vacation of choice is VEGAS!! If there is anywhere hotter than SoCal, its Vegas. Silly girl. You want snow and pine trees come for a visit. See that lovely one in my front yard? There's even a couple of bird feeders and a bird house for you to watch. And no cranky old ladies. Oh, and no rats. We don't have rats in Alberta.


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 28, 2006)

You can have Alberta, Ontario, anyplace that has snowy winters....I'm getting too old for this c..p!!! ROFL.....just wet and windy and cold here in Toronto today, but as long as I can still see the green grass I'm not too bad.....guess I should have put this post in the "vent" file....lol


----------



## BlueCat (Oct 28, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> I love winter. I love to be freezing cold. I detest anything over 65 degrees. I don't care for the beach. I like pine trees. What the heck am I doing in SoCal??



How funny!  One man's ceiling is really another man's floor, isn't it?  Other than the pine trees, which I like too, and the 'SoCal', you could switch that whole post around to suit me very easily...watch!

I hate winter.  I hate to be freezing cold.  I detest anything under 65 degrees.  I like the beach.  I like pine trees.  What the heck am I doing in Chicagoland?  

BC


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 28, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> I love winter. I love to be freezing cold. I detest anything over 65 degrees. I don't care for the beach. I like pine trees. What the heck am I doing in SoCal??


 

 I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## corazon (Oct 28, 2006)

I hope your kids have picked out some warm halloween costumes!  I remember my sister was a Genie (like I Dream of Jeanie) one year and it snowed, she went trick or treating in a huge jacket.  Nobody could see her costume.


----------



## Alix (Oct 28, 2006)

We learned long ago to build costumes that go over snowsuits. LOL!! Madeleine is a bag of jelly beans this year so she's OK. Not sure what Kate is going as though. Hope she picks something warm!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 28, 2006)

oh man, i'm jealous alix. i love snow. i'm not the norm around here tho.

did you know people from new jersey have 17 different 4 letter words for snow?


----------



## Alix (Oct 28, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> did you know people from new jersey have 17 different 4 letter words for snow?


 
I bet I know a few of those. Ken knows a few that he mutters whilst shovelling. 

The stuff we are getting right now is perfect snowball/snowman snow though. I suspect that pristine expanse will soon be crisscrossed with footprints and there will be big bare patches.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 28, 2006)

Snow = YUCK!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 28, 2006)

Better you than me, dear Alix.  I prefer the weather in my avatar.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks for the picture, Alix.  I sure miss snow.  We haven't gotten much here the last several years and, when I see pictures such as yours, I get homesick for Minnesota.  Loved it there.  All sorts of fun things to do in and with the snow.

It wasn't unusual for the children to go trick-or-treating in the snow.  I guess if someone dressed up as a ghost up there, their costume could be considered camouflage.

I think snow should be mandatory for Christmas.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 28, 2006)

_Alix,_
the snow is beautiful......from here in front of my computer, hot tea in hand, two pair of socks, a sweater and slippers  Anything under 70 and I freeze!  The odd thing is winter and snow, rain, fog, I enjoy as long as I'm NOT out in it. Well back to my warm kitchen and my sauce for enchilladas.
kadesma


----------



## mudbug (Oct 28, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> oh man, i'm jealous alix. i love snow. i'm not the norm around here tho.
> 
> did you know people from new jersey have 17 different 4 letter words for snow?


 
yes, and they all begin with "f" (and I don't mean Fahrenheit).  Make sure the weather isn't in the "f" range when we get together at T-giving, buddy.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 28, 2006)

Sorry Alix, I wish I could take it!!!!!  I used to cry hysterically when I had to put a coat on over my princess costume!!!!!!  It was the end of the world!!!


----------



## jkath (Oct 28, 2006)

BlueCat....I'm sending you my hot weather!

Alix, I'll take 2 snowmen, 14 snowballs, a birdhouse and a side of icicles. And, can you make that to go?


----------



## amber (Oct 28, 2006)

I have to agree with Alix here, having snow this early is not fun, especially when you have it for six months like they do in Alberta and like we do here in Maine.  It's really pretty the first few snow falls, and especially around Christmas, but after that  it get out of control with the piles and piles of snow, the shoveling, the icy roads.  But hey, it's fun to throw snowballs, make snow forts, go sledding, skiing, snowmobiling.


----------



## amber (Oct 28, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> yeah! Me too!
> 
> You can trade me for my weather. We're supposed to hit 87 today.



Wow, I cannot even imagine hitting 87 in October.  Anything between 50-80 degrees is just perfect for me.


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 28, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, for all you snow lovers out there. Here is what I woke up to this morning. Guess winter is here for good now. I was sort of hoping it would hold off until after Halloween.




Thats crazy.
Haha!
We've had snow in Ontario, but not enough to stay on the ground. Well in Oshawa at least.


----------



## Alix (Oct 30, 2006)

Just an update for jkath. I know you will appreciate that it is currently about 15-20F here and not much hope of it getting warmer before about Thursday. The snow stopped some time Saturday night but we have about 8 inches of the dreaded white stuff.


----------



## jkath (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm so green with envy...you have no idea!
Fortunately, there's a slight cloud cover, so it may not get higher than 75 today. And, at least it gets chilly in the evening....


----------



## Alix (Oct 30, 2006)

*muttering and gesturing* 75!!! BAH!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Oct 30, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> at least it gets *chilly* in the evening....


 
You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means...
(OK, name THAT movie!)   


No snow on the ground here yet, but we have had some snow already (although it's warmed up a bit today...)

John


----------



## Alix (Oct 30, 2006)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means...
> (OK, name THAT movie!)
> 
> 
> ...


 
Princess Bride!!

What does "warmed up a bit" mean? Please don't tell me freaking 75!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Oct 30, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Princess Bride!!
> 
> What does "warmed up a bit" mean? Please don't tell me freaking 75!


 
Nope, no more 75 degree days here! I think we were supposed to hit the mid 50s today for a high, but it's been cold and rainy here for the last 4 or 5 days. 

John


----------



## Alix (Oct 30, 2006)

Rain in October is just sick and wrong. Snow sucks, but rain is just NASTY.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 30, 2006)

We had our first frost last night.  The poor chickens were mighty thirsty this morning because their water froze during the night.


----------



## jkath (Oct 30, 2006)

poor chickies!!!

Ronjohn, "chilly" evenings means it hits in the high 40s overnight. I consider that chilly, but not cold.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 30, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, for all you snow lovers out there. Here is what I woke up to this morning. Guess winter is here for good now. I was sort of hoping it would hold off until after Halloween.


 
You can't complain.  You live further North than even I do in SSM, MI.  You live in *The Great White North!* Just ask Getty Lee. 

I love winter.  I just wish all the neighborhood kids weren't grown up so I'd have someone to help me make a monster snowman, and a snow fort worthy of proper snowball fights. 

And boy do I miss those teen years riding my 1968 Polaris Mustang with the 389 JLO engine (I think it was 389 CC's  )

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 30, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> I love winter. I love to be freezing cold. I detest anything over 65 degrees. I don't care for the beach. I like pine trees. What the heck am I doing in SoCal??


 
Me too!  How come my wife isn't like that?  She's a El Cajon, Ca. girl, just about 30 miles East of San Diego.  She hates the cold and loves temperatures that melt me.

If the temperature gets much above 75 Fareheight, I start feeling very hot.  If it's above 68 in the house, I start sweating.  I'm good between 5' to 68'.  Below 5' F., I start to feel the cold.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Oct 30, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> You can't complain. You live further North than even I do in SSM, MI. You live in *The Great White North!* Just ask Getty Lee.


 
Um...respectfully Goodweed, complaining about the snow and assorted other crappy weather is one of the things we Canadians do best.

I have to take a picture of our back yard. Its covered in snow with green leaves falling all over the snow. Now thats something you don't see everyday.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 30, 2006)

Alix, I guess you don't want to know that it got up to 76° F. today.  But tomorrow it will only be 64   (running away now)


----------



## Alix (Oct 30, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Alix, I guess you don't want to know that it got up to 76° F. today. But tomorrow it will only be 64  (running away now)


 
Where's my rolling pin????


----------



## corazon (Oct 30, 2006)

We had our first freeze last night too.  It's suposed to be clear tonight and tomorrow, so it'll be cooooooold!  I hope it's warmer in town for trick or treating.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 1, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> yes, and they all begin with "f" (and I don't mean Fahrenheit). Make sure the weather isn't in the "f" range when we get together at T-giving, buddy.


 
lol, ok sis, i'll see what i can do. if recent patterns follow for just a few more weeks, it'll be unusually warm, but it might be rainy. 

pdswife, why not put a shot of brandy or scotch in the chicken's water dishes the next time you expect a freeze. 

and maybe a few beer chasers. cigars.

umm, and some dirty mags... lol, ok, sorry, i'm reading the list they sent my birds.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 1, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Where's my rolling pin????


 
Heck, why not just throw snowballs?  

John


----------

